# Cube Garden(30L)



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

It's Justin's Aquarium again. Please comment^^

Tank: ADA cube (45cmX30cmX22cm)
Light: ADA NA FL 15Wx4
CO2: 24 hours(2 bubbles/sec)


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks nice, but am I reading that right? The lights are on for 24 hours a day?

Nice-looking sig too, BTW.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Praxx42 said:


> Looks nice, but am I reading that right? The lights are on for 24 hours a day?
> 
> Nice-looking sig too, BTW.


Thx~~ 
no, sorry for misleading! The lights are on for 8 hours a day(15:30-23:30)
Only the carbon dioxide system are on for 24 hours!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

pineapple said:


> Gohan, your most lovely woman FEATURED in your signature is so attractive to me I can hardly see the aquariums or words you write. I humbly suggest that you delete her from your signature.


I agree with the first part, she's very distracting but in a good way.

And don't you DARE get rid of her!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

LOL nice tank and girl.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

This tank is beautifull . I envy your fish (i think it's Rasbora maculata) ...i can't buy it in Poland


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tank looks great, what kind of filter are you running?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very pretty little tank Gohan, I like it alot. Thank you for sharing I am very impressed with the stone and woodwork. The hardscaping is very nicely executed. Do you have a photo from when you set up the aquarium? It would be nice to see the hardscape before all the plants filled in. I would be willing to bet the hardscape is very strong, even stronger than it looks now.

Have you ever tried a different foreground plant other than hairgrass. I bet useing a smaller plant, like HC, Marsilea or Glosso would give the aquarium even more depth. I hope everyone notices that it is basically the same size as a 10 gallon, only about 2"deeper.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

To turtlehead:
Thx~~

To Norbert S.:
thx bro~ i don't know the name of these fish, i just know their chinese name~.~

To Jdinh04:
Thx, i am using Hydor P10(300L/Hr)

To dennis:
Thanks for your support! My English is not well, but i will try my best to answer your question.^^
The size of this tank is too small, and the choice of the aquatic plants have been limited!
The quality of water is another big problem of this tank as it will change very fast. i need to change the water twice a week.
The pH of this tank is not easy to control as those stone will rise the pH to alkanline, most of the grass cannot grow well at the beginning in that pH value! i kept the pH down by adding the ADA palm net in the filter and keep changing water!
This tank has been kept for 5 months, and here are some reference photos:
I tried to make a small tank to have a "big" view

2004-10-17
New ADA tank was bought, just put in the driftwood and stone by feeling.it took me whole night! 









2004-10-26
Add some moss on the wood to make it more natural! However, the pH was rised by the stone, the Hemianthus micranthemoides was going to be yellow and dead. So, Rotala was chosen as the main grass for this tank later! Algae were also grown very fast, the only way to solve the problem is keep changing water and stop the fertilizer!









2004-11-12
Glossostigma elatinoides grew fast and nearly cover the ground. the position of the driftwood was also moved! Some moss has removed for the wood coz I don't want to lose the shape of the wood.









2004-11-14
Rotala wallichii were added to increase the contrast!









2004-12-15
Rotala grew with a very fast speed and hardly control(maybe the tank is too short for it to grow).The leave shape and ratio of Glossostigma elatinoides is not well for this tank, so they were all removed and changed to Eleocharis parvula and Eleocharis parvula mini later to have a better ratio of size









2005-1-8
Add some new grass to this tank, and all the grow of the grass are under control, no algae at all.









2005-1-13
Just wait the growth of Eleocharis parvula mini and Eleocharis parvula









2005-2-4
Add some new small fish and all grass grow well









2005-2-23
Just control the grow of rotala and Rotala wallichii, keep cutting them as a result to make them have more layer and in a "ball" shape









2005-3-4
Changed the background color as a result the tank looks bigger!~~









2005-3-13
Finished!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

GoHan,

Thank you for showing us all your tank in progress. It is very helpful to see others aquariums from the time they are new untill they are "finished" I am really impressed with the amount of rock you used. I think it is very important, and often overlooked, but starting with a strong hardscape is necessary otherwise one loose all the "bones" of their aquascape as the plants grow in.

Do you know what kind of rocks those are?

I wish I could see more of the detail of the rocks/wood in the last, "finished", photo. I like the effect of photos that are a little dark as they look shadowed and mysterious, but the detail is lost. Its nice to look at the next to last photo and then imagine the hardscape in more detail when viewing the final photo.



> the pH was rised by the stone, the Hemianthus micranthemoides was going to be yellow and dead.


 At what pH did you begin experiencing problems with your HM? Was it a pH issue or a hardness issue due to added calcuim from the rocks? What is the ADA Palm Net you added to the filter?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Great progress with the ADA stuff. I'm from HK originally too!


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

wow that tank turned out amazing, i love seeing tanks from the start to finish it helps teach how to do such a nice aquascape like that.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

To dennis:
I think those kind of rocks only appear in Asia, I cannot find its reference name of English on net. Its chinese name is 青龍石/英石.
I agree that the texture of rock has lost when i took the photo. But actually, if i took the photo brighter, the feeling of the photo will totally be different, too big contrast for the rock to the grass and it's unnatural.
After adding the rock to tank, the pH was around 7.3-7.8, the rock continuely release the calcium and rise both kH and pH.
ADA palm net is a product of ADA that which help to down the pH by natural palm tree skin. 

To turtlehead:
Thx a lot!

To Bavarian3:
yeah, i hope you guys will love it!


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice setup. I wonder where you can get those kind of rocks. Look cool. What kind of lighting and background do you use?


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

MrHarris said:


> Very nice setup. I wonder where you can get those kind of rocks. Look cool. What kind of lighting and background do you use?


Thx bro!~ I just use the tank's light as the source of light in this photo, it's ADA 15W FLx4!
And the background is just a pale blue paper...but not attach to the tank..so that some light was shown as a bright line on the background!


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

The background looks blackish blue. Did you spray paint it or anything? Where you get that kind of paper? And what kelvin rating are those lights your running? The background looks mysterious. I wanna make my aquarium look mysterious


----------

